# Unexpected ooth hatches?



## MantisGirl13 (May 13, 2018)

After having a Tenodera sinensis ooth hatch in my closet in February, and another hatch in my dresser in March, I finally had a successful ooth hatch in my closet, in a cage! Does anyone else have stories of an unremembered ooth hacth in an unexpected location?  Can you share your experiences with an ooth hatching in an unexpected spot at a really bad time?

My first one: After a long day out shopping with my mom, I got home, and walked up to my room to check on the mantids, and then I was going to sit down and watch TV. I was really tired. I walked into my room, and there were hundreds of little Chinese mantids all over my closet doors and floor. I called my BFF, Emily, over, and we spent an hour rounding up all of the babies. I found mantids in my clothes for weeks afterwards!

My second one: I was again, really tired, and ready to crash. I walked into my room to look at the mantids, and I discovered that the most inconvenient are of my dresser was covered in little baby mantids. I called my brother in, and we rounded them all up. I was AGAIN finding mantids all over my clothes and dresser for weeks. I have a little tin mantis statue on my dresser, and there were at least five on the statue! It was so cute, but so tiring! 

Anyone else?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (May 13, 2018)

I can see it before me 100 little mantids crawling in your closet  What did you do after capturing them? selling them? giving away a few?

I never had an ooth hatch (yet) but these stories reminds me to put the ooth in a container or something. Think my husband would get crazy if he sees mantids crawling in the livingroom.. Scooby my dog would hunt them and eat them. He already ate an escaped grasshopper this week.  

First i need to see Bob getting in adulthood and get Cochise and Bob to mate.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 13, 2018)

Yeah, It was so cold here that only one out of both ooths survived, and I still have him/her. At least you don't have to be the one to catch the grasshopper! What kind of dog is Scooby?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (May 14, 2018)

Scooby is a crossbreed of labrador and Friese stabij. But he looks like a brown labrador.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 14, 2018)

He is pretty! My dad is allergic to dogs, but I love dogs! He looks super sweet!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## kamakiri (May 14, 2018)

I had one hatch in the house that I wild collected in the fall. I guess I wasn't expecting it to hatch out relatively soon. I don't recall why I left it out.  Was collecting _S. limbata_ for a few days.

The other surprise were some _T. sinensis _I had out in our atrium. Started hatching while I was getting ready for work. I just got out of the shower when I saw it hatching from inside. Grabbed a camera and started taking pictures.  Didn't even see my wife taking pictures of me in my birthday suit...

From that morning almost 10 years ago:


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 14, 2018)

Wow! It is so neat to watch ooths hatch!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Jaywo (Jun 1, 2019)

I should know better than to let the ooths stay in the cage with the adults but I sometimes forget. Then you get the hatches and spend hours locating all the nymphs running about. Doh! Happened this morning with my B. Mendica. These are all I found so far. I supposed some made a nice lunch for my big girl Bleph. They are so cute!


----------



## Viking (Jun 1, 2019)

Sounds like something i would do. LOL


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 1, 2019)

Jaywo said:


> I should know better than to let the ooths stay in the cage with the adults but I sometimes forget. Then you get the hatches and spend hours locating all the nymphs running about. Doh! Happened this morning with my B. Mendica. These are all I found so far. I supposed some made a nice lunch for my big girl Bleph. They are so cute!
> 
> View attachment 12378


Wow! Congrats on the hatch! I'd take some nymphs...

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Jun 1, 2019)

Awww cuuuute!

I hope my new round of blephs survive to maturity. I really would love to see some blephs of my own breeding. 

My six are i3 or i4.


----------



## Jaywo (Jun 2, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> Awww cuuuute!
> 
> I hope my new round of blephs survive to maturity. I really would love to see some blephs of my own breeding.
> 
> My six are i3 or i4.


I find them to be a really easy species to get to adulthood. Breeding is another matter completely.


----------



## hysteresis (Jun 2, 2019)

Jaywo said:


> I find them to be a really easy species to get to adulthood. Breeding is another matter completely.


Maybe its the lovely weather in Cali! 

When mine were coming up, furnace was running day and night, and I found it VERY hard to to keep them at even 35pct humidity under the heat they like.

Id often survey and find the cups below 20pct!

What Yen turned me on to, is shutting  off the heat emitters at night. 

Others in MK use substrate to buffer humidity, whuch I will definitely do as well. 

Mine wont have issues molting as indoors im seeing 50 to 60pct consistently now.


----------



## hysteresis (Jun 2, 2019)

Also, approaching molt, ill do a single pump super fine mist into their cotton pads to ensure some humidity at night. 

I never had any problem in the past _except _with their final molt. ie, they were very tolerant until the end. Id end up with a mess of exuvia and wings. 

Breeding will be interesting im sure.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 2, 2019)

Going back to the topic of this post, I've had three ooths hatch in the last two days. Two Chinese and a spiny ooth!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Jun 3, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Going back to the topic of this post, I've had three ooths hatch in the last two days. Two Chinese and a spiny ooth!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


You're flush with nymphs! 

Is the budwing still dropping ooths?


----------



## Viking (Jun 3, 2019)

How soon will spiny be ready?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 3, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> You're flush with nymphs!
> 
> Is the budwing still dropping ooths?


Ya, and I have at least five more ooths of different species (including violins!!!) hatching soon too! 

I'm waiting on the next fertile ooth which should be soon! You'll be the first to know when she lays, I promise!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 3, 2019)

Viking said:


> How soon will spiny be ready?


A few weeks. It was a small hatch so I don't have many, but if you wanted some maybe we could work something out. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Jaywo (Jun 13, 2019)

O.k. Went to work, came back and one of my bleph ooths hatched early. Now I have way too many blephs!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 13, 2019)

I'll take some more!

Lol

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Jun 13, 2019)

I already have a few more coming in with my idolos and popas. Otherwise, id ask for some.


----------



## Jaywo (Jun 13, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> I already have a few more coming in with my idolos and popas. Otherwise, id ask for some.


So many Mantids and so little time...


----------



## Jaywo (Jun 13, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> I'll take some more!
> 
> Lol
> 
> - MantisGirl13


absolutely


----------



## hysteresis (Jun 14, 2019)

Jaywo said:


> So many Mantids and so little time...


I swear ill get the megas wrapped up. 

I just cant force them. But I think mother nature will finally be kind this weekend. 

Oh... and #wethenorth for the win.


----------



## Jaywo (Jun 14, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> I swear ill get the megas wrapped up.
> 
> I just cant force them. But I think mother nature will finally be kind this weekend.
> 
> Oh... and #wethenorth for the win.


I'm not worried. I'm also happy to have my girls live a happy life without introducing a male.


----------



## hysteresis (Jun 14, 2019)

Jaywo said:


> I'm not worried. I'm also happy to have my girls live a happy life without introducing a male.


Dont say that


----------



## mantisfan101 (Jun 28, 2019)

I left a chinese mantis ooth laying inside of an empty 10 gallon tank with the lid off because I assuemd that since I hadn’t seen the female mate, the eggs wouldn’t hatch. This was also before I knew that wild caught females are almost always fertile.


----------



## sschind (Jun 28, 2019)

Jaywo said:


> O.k. Went to work, came back and one of my bleph ooths hatched early. Now I have *way too many blephs!*


Come on man.  Is that even a thing?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 28, 2019)

sschind said:


> Come on man.  Is that even a thing?


Nope! Now I have fourteen of jaywo's blephs and there is definitely no such thing as too many blephs!

- MantisGirl13


----------

